# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Friends VS Big Bang Theory

## rodolphebrd

::salut:: 
Pour aimer les deux sries, il semblerait que BBT supplanterait Friends dans les audiences.

Alors que les regards se portaient sur How met your mother (2 saisons gniales et le reste  peine regardable) ce serait finalement BBT qui se prsenterait comme le challenger.

Mme si on est plus dans le rythme des premires saisons, pour l'instant BBT ne s'essouffle pas "trop", non?

[edit] changement de notification du message[/edit]

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Ne sessouffle pas ? Perso j'aimais bien la srie au dbut, mais ils tournent trs vite en rond. "Je suis amoureux de Peny / Je suis pas amoureux de Peny / Je suis amoureux de Peny / Je suis pas amoureux de Peny  / Je suis amoureux de Peny / Je suis pas amoureux de Peny "
Moi perso a ma vite gav. Elle est donc bien loin de Friends.

Je prfre bien plus HIMYM, mme si eux aussi se sont un peu enliser dans leur propre intrigue. (Que CBS a gentiment spoil au monde entier d'ailleurs quelque heure aprs la diffusion US...). Ceci dit je prfrai suivre les aventures des 5 de HIMYM qui avait un bonne humour. Que les "aventures" de TBBT qui se rsum bien souvent  savoir qui va emmener Sheldon au magasin de train. Avec un humour qui devient vite lourd (Les blagues de geek a va bien  un moment :p).

Ensuite je ne sais plus ou j'ai lu/entendu mais il paraitrai que l'humour de TBBT ne soit en fait pas compris par les gens. Mais qu'il font plus office de bouffon pour la mnagre. Je trouve a un peu triste et humiliant pour la communaut geek de base. Mais bon c'est comme les zombies c'est  la mode en ce moment. 

Bref pour moi aucun vrai challenger  ce qu'tait Friends, HIMYM ayant plomber un dbut trs prometteur aprs la saison 3/4. Mais a reste des srie avec parfois de bonne surprise.

----------


## beuzy

Alors bah moi j'aime les 3 mais pour moi Friends n'a pas vraiment  voir avec TBBT. 
C'est vrai que contrairement  HIMYM je trouve que TBBT vise quand mme une catgorie de personnes du milieu "geek" a reste  la mode mais au finale certains jettent vite l'ponge ou alors reste pour Penny  ::aie::  ou pour voir si Sheldon va un jour franchir le pas. 
Quand  HIMYM bah on reste pour savoir qui elle est, mais je trouve que les dernires saisons sont moins dynamiques/drles (roh pauv' Ted ceci Ted cel).

Mais les petites gue-guerres des acteurs  (que ce soit de TBBT ou HIMYM) ont permis de redonner un peu de souffle avec des pisodes tourns autour des personnages "secondaires" qui ont un bon potentiels.

Pour conclure, je ne pense pas qu'elles soient comparables  Friends, mais s'il fallait bah Friends reste au dessus ( me suis enchain les  10 saisons cet hiver encore)

----------


## Barsy

Autant je trouve que Friends et HIMYM sont semblables : Un groupe d'amis New New-yorkais rempli histoires d'amour et de coucheries et dont l'action se droule principalement dans un appartement et dans un bar/caf. On peut mme faire des liens entre les personnages de Friends et ceux de HIMYM.

Autant j'ai du mal  voir le rapport avec TBBT. L'humour n'est pas du tout le mme, les personnages n'ont rien  voir. Quand on le regarde avec ma copine, je dois lui expliquer la majorit des rfrences (ainsi que la plupart des jeux de mot car la srie en est truffe et les sous-titres ne les restitues pas correctement).

Aprs, mais a reste mon avis personnel, je trouve que HIMYM c'est vite dgrad aprs quelques saisons alors que je ne me lasse pas de TBBT (mme s'il est vrai que la situation des personnage n'volue pas vraiment).

----------


## rodolphebrd

> Autant j'ai du mal  voir le rapport avec TBBT


le contexte n'est en effet pas le mme, le but tait juste de comparer des sries comiques.  :;): 

Je me demandais juste ce qui faisait que des sries comiques arrtaient de faire rire. Les scnaristes sont pourtant toujours les mmes, mais de nombreuses sries s'essoufflent rapidement...

Dans friends, les saisons 9 et 10 sont nettement en-dessous, et je trouve mme que la srie s'essouffle lorsque Matthew Perry (Chandler) sombre dans l'alcoolisme et doit se rendre en cure de dsintoxication ( partir de la saison 6-7)...

Les blagues "techniques" de TBBT faisaient  mon sens la rputation de la srie, plutt que la relation Leonard-Penny et pourtant les scnaristes ont choisi de mettre cet lment en avant (puis Howard-Bernadette...) alors que le ct geek des personnages tait vraiment ce qui faisait rire et les diffrenciaient des autres sries comiques...

Dans HIMYM, je trouve que l'acteur qui joue Barney tient vraiment la srie, qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Si il faut compar avec juste des sries comiques, une qui  surpass Friends pour moi a reste Malcom. Qui fait rire sans rire enregistr. Et a c'est beau. 

Pour moi si les srie son pas ternel c'est tous simplement parce que au bout de 5 ans, quand tu doit sortir un pisode par semaine, les scnaristes s'essoufflent. Et a se ressent directement. Peut tre que si on t plus patient avec les sries et les producteur moins cupide on aurai des sries comique avec des dures de vie plus longue. Aprs dans le genre comique animation la quand mme les Simpson qui marche depuis un paquet d'anne. 

Pour ta dernire question. Non je trouve pas. C'est juste qu'il  servie de personnage secondaire assez dcal et drle pendant un moment. Et on c'est parfois fait vite chi quand ils on centr l'historie sur lui et robin. Encore une fois c'est les scnariste qui n'arrive pas  faire avancer correctement la srie en y mlant de l'humour. Mme si il ne faut pas le nier. L'acteur est trs bon.

----------


## beuzy

J'aime aussi Malcom dans le genre sries comiques mais aprs on peut tomber dans l'ancien (Maris  2 enfants? & co)
Par contre je suis un peu d'accord avec vous je pense que Barney est un personnage trs important sans tre le centre de la srie mais son rle est assez terrible ( le petit diable sur l'paule de Ted ?)

----------


## Deaf

Je pense que lorsqu'une srie s'essouffle rapidement, c'est  cause d'un phnomne trs simple:le comique se basait surtout sur la dcouverte des personnages. Dans les formats cours (~20 min.), il est possible de tenir entre 1 et 3 saisons en se dbrouillant bien.

C'est ce qui s'est pass selon moi dans HIMYM: on dcouvre pas mal de choses, en particulier sur Barney et ses soires, ses techniques, etc. mais aprs 2/3 saisons, on ne peut plus difficilement faire du nouveau  chaque fois. Les diffrentes sphres des personnages ont t explores (travail, famille, exs).
Dans les saisons suivantes, on arrive quand mme  retrouver quelques pisodes sympas, mais c'est moins frquent.

Il est vrai que Friends reste  part pour moi car au contraire, je trouve le dbut moyen. De mmoire, il faut attendre un peu plus d'une saison pour trouver un rythme et des dialogues d'un autre niveau. Et effectivement, les deux dernires saisons sont nettement en-dessous. On les regarde plus par attachement aux personnages que pour le ct comique. Les pisodes tombent souvent dans le dj-vu.

----------


## kOrt3x

Cest une question trs difficile...
Ce sont deux sries trs bonnes, mais dans des styles diffrents.

Friends est du style plus romantique, bien plus drle, toute la srie montre au fur et  mesure lvolution dun groupe ou couple dans la vie. On passe de lamourette, de la recherche de travail, du changement de travail, mariages, divorces, enfants, homosexualit... bref, tous les choses de la vie.
Friends cest une srie o cest ta femme qui doit dexpliquer comment a fonctionne la vraie vie.  ::mouarf:: 

Alors que TBBT, cest linverse, sest plus dans un univers de Geek, o les personnages nvoluent vraiment dans leur vie. Mme si on a eu un mariage en 6 saisons, cest plus une srie tourne sur lunivers geek o l, cest  toi dexpliquer  ta femme comment fonctionne un geek.

Donc cest un choix difficile, malgr que je suis un trs grand fan de TBBT, je voterai pour Friends, qui serait pour moi un petit guide sur la vie.

----------


## Romain.2.

J'ai jamais suivi Friends.Je pense que je suis tomb a chaque fois sur les pisodes les plus chiants.TBBT,c'est drole,mais sans plus.Le plus chiant dans cette srie,c'est les rire"automatiques"qu'ils balancent a chaque fois que Sheldon dit ou fait quelque chose.

----------


## Nhaps

J'aurai plutot comparer

Friends - How i met your mother  ( romance - humour ) 
IT Crow - The big bang theory ( geek -humour )

----------


## FaridM

> Je pense que lorsqu'une srie s'essouffle rapidement, c'est  cause d'un phnomne trs simple:le comique se basait surtout sur la dcouverte des personnages. Dans les formats cours (~20 min.), il est possible de tenir entre 1 et 3 saisons en se dbrouillant bien.


Enfaite, je crois que cet essouflement concerne toutes les sries.

Par exemple Prison Break, trs bonne premire saison qui raconte l'vasion.
2eme saison, des portes de la prison jusqu'au Panama, a a dure toute la saison avec  chaque fois une excuse pour ne pas partir sortir du pays maintenant... a devenez lourd.
Maintenant on fait quoi? Ben 3eme saison, retour  la case prison, sinon le titre ne veut plus rien dire.

Dexter c'est pareil, les premires saisons sont excellentes, mais on tourne vite en rond.

Lost c'est pareil. Une fois qu'ils russissent  partir de l'ile, ben... ils y retournent.

----------


## Nhaps

> Lost c'est pareil. Une fois qu'ils russissent  partir de l'ile, ben... ils y retournent.


La destine, et puis il faut sauver les autres qui sont restes  :;): 

Lost reste quand mme pour moi la meilleure srie qu'il y est eu.

edit : bon il y a game of thrones, mais bon s'est tir d'un livre donc ca compte pas ^^

----------


## FaridM

Je trouve aussi que LOST est une des meilleurs srie que j'ai vu, bon j'en ai pas vu des tonnes non plus, mais j'ai lcher juste au moment o il revenaient sur l'le, la saison tant en cours alors que moi je regarder 5 pisodes par jours  ::aie:: .

Heroes aussi, j'ai beaucoup aim la premire saison mais j'ai pas t plus loin.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Heroes a commenais  devenir dur  suivre  la fin. Et il parai que Lost aussi, avec une fin Lolesque.

----------


## rodolphebrd

Heroes c'est mon gros enthousiasme aprs la premire saison et ma plus forte dception ensuite.  :;): 

Lost : ils ont du fumer la fort car on ne comprenait plus rien vers la fin.

----------


## FaridM

Entirement d'accord Lost, j'ai beaucoup aim les premires saisons, mais plus le temps pass, plus a devenait n'importe quoi...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deaf

J'ai galement beaucoup aim la premire saison d'Heroes. Les personnages sont assez attachants et le scnario est plutt bien ficel.
Les autres saisons, on les regarde surtout parce qu'on s'est attach aux personnages.

J'ai quand mme t bien marqu par une jolie incohrence, mais je ne sais plus si c'est dans la premire saison ou plus tard.

De mmoire:
Il y a une scne, dans le futur, o Sylar/prsident est content de pouvoir prendre le pouvoir de la pom-pom girl (la rgnration). Sauf que s'il ne l'avait pas rcupr avant l'explosion dans Manhattan, il serait mort transperc par le jap' et donc ne serait pas prsident...

----------


## fredinkan

Quand je vous lis, je commence  comprendre pourquoi j'apprcie bien plus les animes que les sries.
Ca dure entre 4 et 52 pisodes (en gnral, je parle pas des trucs  rallonge) par saison. En gnral 1  2 saisons. Rarement 3  4.
 ::):

----------


## bob633

> Quand je vous lis, je commence  comprendre pourquoi j'apprcie bien plus les animes que les sries.
> Ca dure entre 4 et 52 pisodes (en gnral, je parle pas des trucs  rallonge) par saison. En gnral 1  2 saisons. Rarement 3  4.


Oui, mais pour discuter avec les potes, c'est plus simple avec des sries qu'avec des anims  ::mouarf::  Et aux yeux de tous, a fait beaucoup moins geek  ::mrgreen:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## fredinkan

> Oui, mais pour discuter avec les potes, c'est plus simple avec des sries qu'avec des anims  Et aux yeux de tous, a fait beaucoup moins geek


Effectivement. Cela dit, je connais peu de "non-geek" qui aiment bien TBBT. par contre friends ou HIMYM a...
Je rejoint d'ailleurs les messages prcdents sur le fait que TBBT et friends sont clairement pas comparables.

----------


## rodolphebrd

La seule chose que ces sries ont en commun c'est qu'elle sont comiques, c'est  dire qu'elles le sont vraiment, comparativement  celles qui voudraient l'tre.

----------

